

Towards a Global Brain / Tim Oreilly - njyx
http://www.slideshare.net/timoreilly/long-now

======
terpin
It's hard to see how the threads come together but there is definitely
something there: faster and faster flow of information allows humans to
produce, refactor and combine ideas much more quickly than one mind could.

On the other hand you need some people who don't immerse themselves in the
stream too much so they can actually drill down on hard problems.

